# Windows Media Player only plays audio



## joe88 (May 2, 2008)

When I play a .wmv file, Windows Media Player opens and the audio starts, but the player screen stays black. I can't get the video to display.

I tried updating from WMP version 10 to version 11, but that didn't fix it. I also installed what I thought were the newest codecs from MS (file name is WM9Codecs.exe). Near the end of the install of the new codecs I got a message that said "Microsoft Media Technology" wasn't compatible with this version (or something like that). But, at the end of the install of the new codecs, I got another message saying the install completed and that I needed to reboot. The pc rebooted fine.

It has been over a month since I played a .wmv file and I don't remember everything that I have changed on the pc since the last time I played one, but here are some changes I do remember:

Installed Jungle Disk (a front end for using Amazon's S3 web based storage. Uses something called WebDav.).

Un-installed Zone Alarm free firewall.

Updated Adobe Reader

Installed and uninstalled trial of IP Traffic Monitor 2.2

Updated my password manager

Updated Firefox

Thanks for any help you can give. - Joe


Toshiba laptop, XP Home SP2 all critical updates


----------



## joe88 (May 2, 2008)

I worked through the trouble shooting process at this link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306317 and got WMP 10 playing video again. Adjusting the video acceleration in WMP 10 fixed the problem. (Tools > Options > Performance tab > Video Acceleration: changed from Full to the middle position.) Don't know when or how it was moved to full, or if it always was at full and something on the pc has changed and WMP 10 won't play at full acceleration anymore. Either way, I'm glad it's operating again.

The link had several things to test/try that I didn't know existed. Hope it helps someone else someday.

Joe


----------



## yonek (May 16, 2008)

install required codec. or install k-lite


----------



## Deversetty (Apr 30, 2008)

Download VLC Media Player and try to open the file.:wave:


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

yonek said:


> install required codec. or install k-lite


His machine will get worse with k-lite pack lol 
ridden with scum!

cole2k standard codecs ftw


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

same issue with WMP, gave up and use VLC player, plays everything you throw at it.

why do MS have so many freaking problems?


----------



## onlinetechsinfo (May 20, 2008)

VLC player is your best bet, however if you should ever decide that you want your media playable in players such as WMP or Winamp; head to:

http://www.free-codecs.com/

Check out the Video codec packs; the reason you get audio and not video is the proper codecs required to view the media aren't installed on your machine but you could however play audio. In most cases in WMP you would see a visualization while you hear the audio in the background;

Downloading and installing the video codec packs as many guys above me mentioned will resolve your issue.

Best of luck


----------



## joe88 (May 2, 2008)

I did end up trying VLC. It had the same problem as WMP 10, until I stumbled across a link/listing in my Start Menu recently opened programs list called "Set Video Mode to OpenGL". When I clicked on that, the VLC gui flashed onto the screen for a half second and disappeared. I then right-clicked a video file and selected "open with VLC" and the file played. VLC probably would have worked right after the install if I had know to take the extra step.

Assuming it is a problem with my codecs, I wonder why they quit working on all the video files I have (actually, I only tried 5 - 7 files, but I had played all of them before with no problem.)? Also, why wouldn't the latest codecs from MS fix the problem?

Thanks for all the input.

Joe


----------

